# Help ID this bike



## Sulley (Sep 6, 2011)

Can anyone tell me any thing about this bike.Its belt drive its just missing the belt. Thanks for any help.  Sulley







I found a better picture of one.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmmm....seems like I've seen one of these somewhere before. That's gonna bug me until I remember where...maybe on an old thread here?

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Sep 9, 2011)

I should be getting it next week, i will look it over good to see if i can find any ID on it. Keep thinkin.   Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 10, 2011)

Found these two photos on photobucket, but still no name associated with them. 









The digging continues...

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Sep 12, 2011)

Well if nothing else at less i now know there is still 4 of them out there.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Sep 14, 2011)

Well i got the bike yesterday, the rear wheel was pretty ruff, i needed to replace it, so i went to the local tractor store and bought two wheels the same, i cut the pully off the old back wheel and welded it to the new one, looks good but i really would like to use the old Firestone tires that were on the origainal wheels, whats the best way to remove the hard rubber tires from a wheel, some one told me to soke them in hothothot water and they should come off, pictures to follow. Thanks  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 14, 2011)

Sulley, that's the method I've always heard to use - scalding hot to near boiling water for several minutes. It makes the rubber pliable enough to stretch on or off the wheel. I once cheated and replaced a trike tire on a very hot Summer day by leaving it out in the sun for a few hours. It didn't soften it like the water would, but made it just soft enough to pry it onto the wheel without it splitting open. I tried putting a tire on the wheel cold, previous to that attempt, and it split completely open on me.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Sep 15, 2011)

All painted and back togiether just waiting for some red handgrips, the back wheel turned out nice, i think i will just use the tires that are on these wheels for now, the only ID i found on it was a #2 on the bottom, there was a faint remnace of a decal on the neck but i couldnt make it out.  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful restoration job once again! Is there a belt tension adjustment at the pedal crank assembly, or does the belt have to fit exactly?

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Dave, it has an acentrice adjuster, it two hafts that the crank shaft gos through and you can adjust the belt tension, very crude but it works, i an looking for a vintage belt for it.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Sep 16, 2011)

Got the grips, looks good outside i think.  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 16, 2011)

I tell you, if you hadn't already stated otherwise, I'd swear those tires were NOS replacements and not the originals. They look brand new like the rest of the bike!

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks, now i just have to get  new steering stem and seat post square head bolts, i found some NOS ones.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Sep 28, 2011)

Look what i found, this is the same shape and color as what was left of a head badge on mine, anyone reconize the  maker.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Sep 30, 2011)

I love photobucket effects, looks like its from back in the day.  Sulley





How about a painting of it from photobucket. Cool.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 3, 2011)

Sulley, I've been meaning to ask out of curiosity...do you do your own paint jobs on the bikes and other riding toys you restore, and is it paint or powder coating? Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Zephyr (Oct 3, 2011)

You did a real good job on this bike! It's a neat one.


----------



## Sulley (Oct 3, 2011)

ridingtoy said:


> Sulley, I've been meaning to ask out of curiosity...do you do your own paint jobs on the bikes and other riding toys you restore, and is it paint or powder coating? Thanks!
> 
> Dave




I do all my own paint, most of it is rattle can, i do blast all my parts first then use a real good primer/filler  some come out better than others depends on what shape the parts are in to start.  Sulley


----------



## nathanAGNEW (Oct 4, 2011)

ohh man.. thats SWEET! Where'd you find that?


----------



## Sulley (Oct 5, 2011)

Found it on ebay but it was under pre-70 rideon toys, lady wanted a lot for it, i conntacted her and made an offer and here it is, im realy trying to find out what it is.  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been doing some Googling on bike mfrs, past and present, based on what info is still on that head badge. Haven't come up with any hits on a corp. name that ends in "ART", or that is/was located in California. The mystery continues...

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Oct 5, 2011)

Me to Dave, do you think maybe there is a letter in front of the i  in i cycle  and if so what letter.  ?????   Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 5, 2011)

I was thinking maybe it's just a simple "Bi-Cycle" name there with the hyphen also missing. Is that Pasadena for the location in CA...hadn't narrowed my search down to a city yet? I've even tried searching by "belt drive(n)" when looking for a bike mfr but still no winner.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Oct 5, 2011)

I was thinking Costa Mesa.  Sulley    Nope my bad it does look like Pasadena. very good


----------



## Sulley (Oct 6, 2011)

I may have a lead Dave, contacted the NBHAA   " National Bicycle History Archive Of America"  and they think they may know what it is, i have to pay for the info but thats fine at least i will know what it is, they say its not from the 30s but more like the late 40s.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Dec 3, 2011)

Well it looks like i have fallin victom to the dreded Bicycle museum bandit   so i need some new help, can anyone tell me what this bike is, who made it ,the year. Thanks for any help and no im not going to pay for the info    Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Dec 14, 2011)

I may have some info on this after all, i sent Mr Dixon at the NBHAA an email two months ago seeing if he could help, well yesterday i got this email back.

Hello... 
Yes, I finally got time to get to your request after other reports and two coast-to-coast trips... and you will have a detailed report coming this week. It may surprise you!



LD


----------



## spook1s (Dec 20, 2011)

Well???? I'm anxious to hear more about this one!

The shape reminds me of those green "inch-worm" toys from the 70's-80's!


----------



## then8j (Jan 3, 2012)

NBHAA sounds like a joke. Are they real?


----------



## Sulley (Jan 4, 2012)

I dont know what to think, he emailed me on the 12th of december and said i would have my info in a week, well still no info, so i wait. Hes my only hope of finding out what my bike is.  Sulley


----------



## spook1s (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey Sulley,  I ran a Craigslist post seeking information on your bike. I ran it in the California... Pasadena area. I'm hoping somebody that may have worked where they were manufactured or maybe somebody out there might still have one with a better head decal..
I'm very interested in hearing more about this one! You do great restoration work! I love seeing the turn around.

Have you tried getting in touch again with those guys about your information?  Squeaky wheels get the grease!!

Sounds like a refund might be in order.  Maybe with enough bad publicity they might get it figured out!


----------



## Sulley (Jan 4, 2012)

I sent a reminder email the other day, from what i have heard if you get on his $hit list you will never get anything from him again, i can wait its just i would like to know. Thanks  Sulley


----------



## spook1s (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds like a pretty good scam to be a part of...   Pay me first and then MAYBE I'll send some info... IF I get around to it... AND if you tick me off...  YOU lose!!!


----------



## Sulley (Jan 4, 2012)

From other threads i have learned there has been problems dealing with Mr Dixon, i am kinda new to the vintage bike seen so i learn as i grow so to speak. LOL  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Jan 13, 2012)

Well i got a report back from Mr Dixon on my bike, its a BI - CYCLE made in Pasadina California, they were also known as Danny Boy bikes, three different versions were built, mine is the W frame version, he did not have all the info at this time "note" its been 3 months now but he is still working on getting me some pictures and ads for the bike. So what he did give me is very interesting and i will wait for the rest.  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 13, 2012)

Glad to hear the mystery on your belt driven bike is finally being unraveled. Hope you soon get "the rest of the story" as Paul Harvey used to say.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Jan 13, 2012)

I reread his fine print, i can not repost what he has sent me, im not going to screw this up at this point so i took down what i had posted of the info he has givin me. "NOTE" PM me and i can comment on the info.  Sulley


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 25, 2012)

Sully,
did you ended paying for the super secret informations about your bike?


----------



## Sulley (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, i think it was $18   i am still waiting for the rest of the story.  Sulley


----------



## AsenathPaneah (Feb 6, 2012)

*Pretty Cool*

That is one fantastic bike!


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 7, 2012)

I saw one in an ad in an older magasine (I think) the other day. I thought of yours. I should have scanned it and sent it to you.


----------



## Sulley (Feb 7, 2012)

If you could that would be great or tell me the name of the mag and i will see if i can find one. Sulley


----------



## horse (Mar 3, 2012)

*cost*

Hi, I was wondering,, I have a chance to buy one of these bikes for less than 100 dollars,, it is complete,,I was wondering if it is an outstanding deal or not,,,


----------



## Sulley (Mar 4, 2012)

Well im not sure, i payed $70 for mine, it needed a new back rim and a complete restoration, i have not gotin any word back from Mr Dixon to complete the report he is working on for me, there should be a value report with it, got any picture of the one you are looking at.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Mar 29, 2013)

Heres one with a readable head badge and it clears up a lot about these bikes. Not a Bi-Cycle but a Mi-Cycle , my head badge was unreadable . So i stand corrected. Sulley

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...keyword=cycle&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 1, 2013)

Sulley, good job of sleuthing out the real name! You'll have to save a copy of that image to keep for personal future reference.

Dave


----------



## serg (Aug 15, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1920S-40s-MI-CYCLE-BELT-DRIVE-BICYCLE-NATIONAL-CART-CORP-PASADENA-CA-/161085189828?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25816ceec4


----------

